# Tapatalk



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Trying out this new app. Not sure it's as helpful as some say it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

When uploading pictures can you not
Choose from an existing library? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah you can just go to the gallery option 

KAWI RULES


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aup5od
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! Thanks J


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gcpn2k
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

It loads threads up way faster which makes reading threads easier. Getting pics is wAy easier too



Overtime!!!! 
Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

once you get used to it you will like it.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Its all I use I can't remember the last time I went to the regular site.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Its all I use I can't remember the last time I went to the regular site.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Same here :thumbup:

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

posting pics is super easy with tapatalk


----------

